
Flipper Zero – Tamagochi for Hackers - oxapentane
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flipper-devices/flipper-zero-tamagochi-for-hackers
======
TeaDude
This thing is basically JC Denton's multikey mixed with his electric multitool
thing.

Yes, I am channelling my inner Sheldon Cooper for needless pop culture
references but this device is totally sweet and a perfect tool to assert
dominance over you co-workers as "king nerd".

I really like it's Y2k aesthetic and this thing is totally feature packed!
You've got yourself a backer @zhovner!

~~~
neilv
Sigh. And another backer here. :) I figured I'll inevitably need one of the
radio features in the near future, and would kick myself for not having a
Flipper or other convenient radio multi-tool at hand.

------
g666
I was wondering what's the real duration of the battery.

Here on the diagram it's saying 30 days (which is awesome) \-
[https://flipperzero.one/zero](https://flipperzero.one/zero)

But on the same diagram on kickstater it's saying 7 days only...
-[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flipper-
devices/flipper...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flipper-
devices/flipper-zero-tamagochi-for-hackers)

I'm really into this device but the
[https://flipperzero.one/one](https://flipperzero.one/one) looks so more
promising and having a raspberry inside open a whole new world of
possibilities, mainly on wifi.

~~~
TeaDude
Dang they should've added one options to the kickstarter.

Well, I assume the reason they didn't is because the one model will require
more R&D time. Presumably the zero was intended to be a cut down model they
could easily bring to market to gauge interest (Which isn't so easy now that
we're getting bluetooth and NFC!)

------
zhovner
Hi, founder here. I'm glad you liked it.

~~~
thway15269037
May I ask you how you are going to declare them in shipment notification? Will
it be "Flipper Zero" or "Hacker multitool", for example.

I'm worried to order one myself due to possible questions from authorities.

~~~
zhovner
It will be something like "Electronic toy Flipper". This name we will try to
use for certification.

------
Tade0
My latest obsession is to decipher any Japanese text I encounter, so for
anyone curious フリッパー reads as "Furippā" \- Flipper.

------
andygmb
The people involved in this are great, I don't have an interest in that kind
of tech but I sent over a small amount.

Support people doing hackerspaces!

------
sschueller
Already at $130k, at this rate it will get bluetooth and NFC as well.

~~~
codetrotter
Yes, not bad at all. I would back it too, if I could afford to.

What I wonder is, did they have a following from before, and that is how they
were able to reach enough people to get to 200% of their goal in so short
time? Or did it simply spread organically because of how awesome it is? The
video was really good and convincing. I just always wonder this because I
would like to do a Kickstarter for a project of my own some day maybe, but
don’t have any following so I think my project would not receive enough
backers. But if it is possible to get backing without a pre-existing big group
of followers then that is very encouraging.

Edit: Also, what’s the name of the chiptune at the end of the video again?
I’ve listened to that one many times before but can’t remember what it was
called.

~~~
oxapentane
The folks behind the project did a lot of posts on design/development for the
past year. Unfortunately mostly in Russian.

Here's reddit post in english from a while back:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TechNewsToday/comments/g4vkqf/flipp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TechNewsToday/comments/g4vkqf/flipper_zero_tamagotchi_for_hacker/)

And here's pre-kickstarter post in russian, that kinda sums up everything that
was posted before:
[https://habr.com/ru/post/513074/](https://habr.com/ru/post/513074/)

Edit: and even here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=flipperzero.one](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=flipperzero.one)

~~~
adimov
Hey, let me know if anything unclear from automatic translation, I'll try to
explain. (I'm not the founder just really like this concept)

------
kiba
Very well done marketing pitch. I am convinced.

Honestly, my biggest worry is that the gadget will stay in a drawer after a
day or two.

------
ReedJessen
It's looks like a video game so that you can show it to police/your targets
and they won't "get" what it is.

------
auraham
There are so many things I like about this little device:

    
    
      - The promotional video is funny, it shows all the potential of the device.
      - The character is adorable, I really like that angry dolphin (am I a joke to you?).
      - The device is clearly inspired in those old 90s-ish electronics.
      - It is open source and expansible.
    

However, it is a bit pricey. Do not get me wrong. Although it could seem like
a toy, there is a lot of work behind this tiny device. Congratulations to the
team behind the project, from graphical designers that created a wonderful and
funny dolphin to developers that created a great device for hacking.

------
GeertJohan
Amazing launch, congratz to Pavel and the team!

I really like that it's extensible, has a battery and contains so much
features for a compact device. Great multi-tool for me as a maker /
hardware/software developer.

~~~
minxomat
If you want to build something similar, this seems like a good place to start:
[https://hackaday.io/project/169103-low-power-
esp32-handheld](https://hackaday.io/project/169103-low-power-esp32-handheld)

~~~
GeertJohan
That's pretty cool! I also backed Flipper Zero so hopefully will have the
device in feb 2021 :D

------
arc-in-space
This seems way too cool, and I'm not even particularly interested in these
kinds of hacking areas, but I'll be sure to follow this project and I'll
consider backing.

------
fancy_pantser
The LCD is orange [lit] in the mockups but is that a design requirement? Some
of the technical images show it as the default "LCD green-grayish" color.

~~~
KMnO4
Looks to be the Sharp “Memory” LCDs. They’re highly reflective so don’t
require backlights like traditional LCDs. Think e-ink. So any colour LED can
be used as embellishment, including orange.

------
1MachineElf
My major takeaway from Johnny Mnemonic was the efficacy of cybernetic hacker
dolphins, so I can tell this is going to be successful.

------
jefurii
Does this device have any security features? It opens garage doors, acts as a
2FA key, etc, etc. I wouldn't put any of my own data on this thing unless I
could lock it somehow, but it doesn't look like it's designed for that.

Other than that it looks really fun!

------
jbob2000
> Out of the box, Flipper Zero can emulate remotes for popular garage doors
> and barriers. You can keep hundreds of remotes in Flipper's memory as well
> as create a blank remote for the new wireless gate.

I'm struggling to find an honest use for this.

~~~
august125
Easy. I'm already envisioning all the ways this device could make my life
easier. I would no longer have to juggle RFID keys to multiple clients'
premises. I can lock and unlock my 1994 BMW that uses a long obsolete RF
keyless entry system that is difficult to obtain replacement keys for. I can
adjust my RF controlled lighting system at home without having to dig for the
remote. So much of the world runs on RF that having a device that can speak to
everything is invaluable.

------
LibertyBeta
So, why buy this v. s. building a pwnagatchi? Am I just missing the use case.
difference?

~~~
m12k
From the page:

Flipper was inspired by the pwnagotchi project. However, unlike all the other
DIY boards for hackers, it's designed with the convenience of everyday usage
in mind. Flipper has a robust case, handy buttons and shape, and none of these
dirty PCBs and scratchy pins.

~~~
omgtehlion
> ...and scratchy pins.

mmmm, scratchy pins... Though there's nothing like a DIP-16 chip biting into
your heel...

Maybe that's why I prefer QFN chips nowadays ))

------
trdtaylor1
Please don't be fake. Please don't be fake.

Deciding between 1, 2, or 3... Really it depends if I can use these with the
new garage door openers made in the past 5 years.

~~~
coolspot
I was following the founder on the Telegram for last year – definitely not
fake.

[https://t.me/zhovner_hub](https://t.me/zhovner_hub)

------
hevelvarik
Well I think this will be my first kickstarter participation. The novelty of
changing channels on a public set is alone worth the price for entry.

------
metaphor
What's the story behind the R25 stack?

Roadmap says DFM was last month, so hazarding a guess that this won't find its
way into v3 release?

------
rtkaratekid
My allowance I give myself is spent, but if this comes to market I will
definitely be buying when I get my allowance back haha

------
andres99x
Loved the concept and the promotional video is amazing! Now i just want it to
arrive. Backed!

------
fsewe20
This looks great fun! As a child I loved my red tamogotchi and carried it
everywhere. Backed!

------
jpetrucc
This looks awesome! Just backed - very excited for February!

